

Uber Revenue Leaks - lemma
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-revenue-projection-in-2015-2014-11

======
softdev12
Wow. That's what I call hyper growth. $10 billion by 2015 with 300 percent
year over year growth.

I wonder if stating the $10 billion topline number is misleading. Under GAAP,
they are probably only allowed to say $2billion in revenue. It would be the
equivalent of eBay stating the gross value of all its auctions as its own
topline revenue, rather than the commission it takes. The same thing with a
payments company (payPal, Stripe) claiming the total value of its processing
payments as topline revenue.

